# My Acrylic On Canvas Paintings...Let me know what you guys think



## Lipikabahl

Hi Everyone i have just joined the forum.
I love colours and tried my hand on acrylic paintings so please have a look and let me know how do you feel
P.S. Critiques are welcome


----------



## bbbaldie

I see a very free and easy spirit. Nice.


----------



## Lipikabahl

Thank you so much


----------



## Susan Mulno

I agree with bbbaldie, you also have a great color sense.


----------

